# What is the best pillow to help Flat Head Syndrome?



## Jay_x

My poor baby has developed a noticeable flat spot on one side, in fact I wouldn't call it a spot, its the whole side, she has always slept on that same side since she was born. Google is a demon sometimes, I'm really working myself up reading about it & how if it's left too late it can't be corrected :( What is the best pillow to help her head get back into shape?


----------



## wubba

I used a sleepcurve mattress topper for ds2. Ds1 had severe plagiocephaly and wore a helmet for six months to sort it out (£2000). The sleepcurve mattress topper should help as long as your lo's problem isn't too severe. I used it from birth with ds2 and he never developed a problem. Otherwise the helmet is money well spent if lo's problem doesn't go. You have to start helmet treatment by around 10 months (preferably sooner) for the best results. It is worth it if the problem persists, and the helmet doesn't bother them at all. It is a really easy treatment. Severe plagio does not correct itself, despite what your health visitor or GP might tell you. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Katrina Baby

We used https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babymoov-052045-Cream-Lovenest/dp/B00118V6E4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1275660534&sr=1-1 as Chloe had a 13mm difference at the back of her head due to sleeping the one side since in Special care and 4 weeks later it was reduced to 7mm :happydance:. Our physio was quite impressed with it as we were talking about going the helmet route if her head hadnt improved,so deffo worth trying first.


----------



## Noodles

Katrina Baby said:


> We used https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babymoov-052045-Cream-Lovenest/dp/B00118V6E4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1275660534&sr=1-1 as Chloe had a 13mm difference at the back of her head due to sleeping the one side since in Special care and 4 weeks later it was reduced to 7mm :happydance:. Our physio was quite impressed with it as we were talking about going the helmet route if her head hadnt improved,so deffo worth trying first.

We have got a red one of these and it really helped


----------



## SJR

My son hasn't got flathead but he has been using the Lovenest pillow since birth just as a preventative measure. We also make sure that he doesn't sleep with his head to the side.


----------



## _Vicky_

Sams was very bad but the last few weeks he is rounding out - I bought a flat head pillow and its really making a difference. He is a lot stronger in his neck the last few weeks too so is off his back a lot more. I understand from google tha optimum groing is between four and six months so this is a key period for fixing it positionally - HTH x


----------



## Jay_x

I think I'm going to get the Lovenest pillow, I've just had a look & it says 0-4 months, is it worth getting one as she's 4 months on Monday?


----------



## PieMistress

Kyle still uses his lovenest pillow and he's 5.5 months (for playtime and nappy changes). He also uses one of these : 

https://lillakuddisbabypillows.co.uk

very good too!


----------



## Sovereign

Katrina Baby said:


> We used https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babymoov-052045-Cream-Lovenest/dp/B00118V6E4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1275660534&sr=1-1 as Chloe had a 13mm difference at the back of her head due to sleeping the one side since in Special care and 4 weeks later it was reduced to 7mm :happydance:. Our physio was quite impressed with it as we were talking about going the helmet route if her head hadnt improved,so deffo worth trying first.

I had one of these for Charlies flat head and it worked wonders. You can hardly tell at all now! x


----------



## LogansMama

Why are your babies getting flat heads? Are their mattresses too hard for their soft little skulls?


----------



## Thedon

I used this https://www.snugnights.co.uk/productcart/pc/catalog/lovenest3_1363_large.jpg


----------



## Jay_x

LogansMama said:


> Why are your babies getting flat heads? Are their mattresses too hard for their soft little skulls?

Yeah, there skulls are still very soft until around 8 months when it turns into hard bone, it is normally when your baby likes to lie on one side of there head & no other side, like my little girl. Or flat on the back of their head. I'm encouraging her to sleep on the other side but it's quite hard as she loves sleeping on her right side, she has done since she was born, so going to get a pillow to help. It's upsetting seeing her like it & I wish someone would of warned me about flat head syndrome, I think new mums should definatly be made aware of it.


----------



## Rach28

Weve been using a clevemamma memory foam pillow for the last few weeks and its really starting to make a difference.... that it when Noah stays on it and doesnt wiggle himself sideways in the cot :dohh:


----------



## Darling

Bump


----------



## patch2006uk

Would you consider a sling to carry LO during the day? It's not just at night they're lying down if they're always in carseats/pushchairs!


----------



## tu123

My LO worried me sick with her flattened head on the left side. Even though she is long i swear she still needs to "grow into" her head some more. She takes after her dad with such a massive head!

BUT, it has almost gone now at nearly 10mths. I just carried her more, did more tummy time and sat her more. I didnt know you could use pillows with babies! Something to remember for next time!

My paediatrician said you only really need to worry when it is so severe that the ears are unlevel (you look at their ears from the back of their head), etc.


----------



## Mimosa

Rach28 said:


> Weve been using a clevemamma memory foam pillow for the last few weeks and its really starting to make a difference.... that it when Noah stays on it and doesnt wiggle himself sideways in the cot :dohh:

Memory foam are very dangerous.it may suffocate your baby. 
Mimos Pillow is the only medical device rated pillow with safe certification and recommended by pedriatric doctors, neurosurgeons, physioterapists and midwifes.


----------

